# Post your work pictures+what you do



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Im a shop foreman at a welding shop... so i weld, keep the monkeys busy, machine, lathe, and run a cnc plasma table.

this is the job that we (the company) did most recently (all the stainless steel and installed the glass)


































nice thing about my work is i can build fancy fish tank stands

next project is building a tube stand sheeted with plexi for my 100gallon then after i build my frag tank i will be building a stand for that


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is that the new Sammy's building in Burnaby? I don't have any pics but my company did the racking in there, i'm one of the draftsmen.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's what I do well among other things.









And here's what my better half does. Besides renovating my new shop and helping build racks etc









And this when he climbs off his roof








He won first
Prize at the federal arts society at an international show.
Got front page cover on their magazine.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235358,-123.185239


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

g_spyder91 said:


> Is that the new Sammy's building in Burnaby? I don't have any pics but my company did the racking in there, i'm one of the draftsmen.


jordans furnature in burnaby... i think its in burnaby, i dunno, its somewhere west of me


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

April said:


> And this when he climbs off his roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous mosaic! Hope I will never see one of his roof like that :lol:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> jordans furnature in burnaby... i think its in burnaby, i dunno, its somewhere west of me


Is it the one on marine way and byrne rd?


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> jordans furnature in burnaby... i think its in burnaby, i dunno, its somewhere west of me


That's the place, i meant to say jordan's carpets.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Too many pics to repost so here is the thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua...le-roof-progress-**update-jan-17-2011**-3626/


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a professional nerd, slaving away in the aquatics industry


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I cant post pictures due to confidentiality... But I work for people with disabilities in group homes, and I also pick up respite work for families on the side. I am a registered Care Aide as well.


----------

